# Addiction: Kayak Fishing (VIDEO)



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

A visual cornucopia of kayak fishing delights.

Enjoy.

http://www.angling-addict.com/2012/01/addiction-kayak-fishing-video.html


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Just sick!!! If that video don't make you wanna get out and fish.. Pretty work Rob.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks AL_N_VB! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Great video.. Makes me want to get out as well. I need to put my po pro to good use.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Great Shots in there looked like a blast for sure..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice, makes me want to break my yak out of retirement.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice work dude.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great video Rob. Editing can be fun...and fishing too.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I had a good time putting it together... but now I REALLY need to get back out on the water!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the post, great job.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, thanks a bunch, that was fun...............


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. Rigging the new yak and day dreaming of warmer days is all I can do up here. This helps!


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet vid. Very nice job shooting yourself and editing a superb video.


----------

